# Help front Diff problem



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

When changing the oil today in the front Diff guys found two pieces of small teeth stuck to the bung magnet to which they think has come from the small gears inside the diff not the crown wheel and pinion but could be wrong .

Is this a weak spot as the car has only 14,000 miles on it never tracked of launched before but has been upgraded to a 650R only a few months ago .

Can you get replacement parts for inside the diff and if so where from as I live in N.ireland and can't get the car easily over to some of you guys but have a Dodson registered R35 mechanic here who was the one that was changing the oil at the time when he seen it that can fit the parts for me .

What sort of labour will it take to fix this as I think it's an engine out job to fix this ?

Should I upgrade the diff to an OS Giken LSD or a Quaife , do these work as the orginal is an open diff ?

Os Giken | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com

Quaife launches front ATB helical gear limited slip differential for front axle of Nissan R35 GT-R | Quaifeblog

Any help welcome as I'm afraid to drive her at the moment ,as I don't know how long these pieces have broken off but she still drives ok and makes no noises when spinning the wheels on the ramp or when driving her !

Thanks Peter


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

No feed back then :wavey:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Have you tried East Coast Customs Peter?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Give Litchfields a call they might be able to help


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry to here about this Peter,

Just had the oil changed in my front diff on Wednesday and mechanic said there was gunk on the plug but thankfully no shards, by contrast the oil was as good coming out of the rear diff as the stuff going in according to him, not suprising as it was only changed about 2k mile ago, so it would appear the car is particularly hard on the front diff as it was changed at the same time. 

There was a thread a while ago about someone installing one of the first quaife front diffs but don't recall the feedback on how it was afterwards, believe Litchfield installed it, but couldn't imagine t would be a problem for ECC to do anything you would need.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes car was at ECC at the time when they found the problem .
They have a good relationship with Litchfields as they done the Dodson training together I think , so will ask John or there chief mechanic to speak with Ian about it .


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

don't put aftermakrt LSD in. they don't properly function... can also be unsafe.

it needs to be an open front diff and that's OEM thus far. quafi (spelling?) is untested thus far.

make sure you check your fluids in the front diff and that its not leaking and the points of leaking are torqued. I guess common breakage is due to leaky diffs, low fluid etc. it seems to be accelerated with more HP but I cant say that exactly cause there isn't enough data on the forms to form a clear pattern yet about HP levels and the rates of breakage from leaking (or HP causing leakage faster).


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

mindlessoath said:


> don't put aftermakrt LSD in. they don't properly function... can also be unsafe.
> 
> it needs to be an open front diff and that's OEM thus far. quafi (spelling?) is untested thus far.


Such a statement is worthless without facts. I dont see why aftermarket diffs are no good. Open diffs has always been worse than torsen and/or clutch diffs. So without arguments I dont see why you should state the above.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

OEM has only lasted me 14,000 miles far so want something stronger without going through this process again, so I had thought the after market one would be stronger and give better traction at the same time as a bonus ?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

there are facts! I'll go look for them but both cobb tuning and the time attack car ben linney tuned showed these issues.

so yea, fact is they are not open and don't work because of that. I can source you the links or you can just ask ben or cobb tuning.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Most of the driving in the car is on A roads , humps and so on that causes wheel hop which in turn breaks the teeth on the spider gears I think that is what caused it ?

I could be wrong though .


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like I'll have to wait on one after emailing Quaife ...

Hello

Thank you for the e-mail and your interest in our products, but
unfortunately you can only buy the GT-R differential direct from
SVS so if he is confirming delivery 6 weeks then this is when it is
going to be as we are still manufacturing a batch for him at the
moment. All I can suggest is speak to Tim and place one on order
so when he has them on the shelf he can get in to contact with
yourself and supply you with a Quaife differential.

Kind regards
Matt Weller
Technical


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Bummer. Did you ever get any feedback on these from other owners?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Try modena in australia. They are the same internally as quaife. They might make a gtr specific diff and have stock.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Ordered one today will just have to wait, only bonus is when the engines out to fit it I'll put in new rods Litchfields ones I think and also check bell housing  
A good excuse to speed more money on her and tell the wife it's the price for fixing the diff only


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi, it is an old thread and I was wondering if someone has more to say about the Quaife ATB Helical front diff for a torquey R34GTR


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

I guess not, so I am having one installed soon and will find out for myself BUT some blokes on the SAU site that do track love them


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Pm vernonjones, he's fitted one to an R35. It's a different drivetrain but is still ultimately mostly rwd.

He has great things to say about using a quaife for track use.

As I've said on other threads, the only problem is if you lift an inside front wheel the quaife will have no benefit over an open diff. If you can find a wavetrac diff that will fit, it works the same as quaife and will give you the benefits but doesn't suffer the issue of having no drive when their is no reaction torque on one wheel (only talking about drive across that axle).

Likewise, with a quaife, assuming a rwd car, if one rear wheel is slipping on mud or ice, there's no drive to the other wheel so you stay stuck unless you apply the brake and accelerator at the same time. With a wavetrac you just drive out.


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

The Quaife front diff puts the power to the wheel with traction, not to the wheel spinning or off the ground, well that is how I understand it.
Blokes here that use them on the track say the are sensational ?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

airseating said:


> The Quaife front diff puts the power to the wheel with traction, not to the wheel spinning or off the ground, well that is how I understand it.
> Blokes here that use them on the track say the are sensational ?


Think you might misunderstand how they work then. They can provide a multiple of the reaction torque from one wheel to the other. Typically the multiple is 5. If one wheel has no reaction torque from the toad ie it is pushing against nothing, it can only provide 5x0 to the other wheel. If you lift an inside wheel, the qualify will behave like an open diff. Doesn't mean it's not great if you don't lift a wheel!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

This is a good article

Limited slip differential (LSD) - Quaife


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh thanks, I thought if a wheel was off the road it would be similar to a spinning wheel as it has no traction and the power would go to the wheel with traction.

I see what you mean if there is no torque on the wheel in the air power does not transfer to the wheel on the road,,I wonder if you tap the brake would it give the airborne wheel some torque, I know this maybe a dumb question as these things happen quickly , but just wondering? 

I was told there are no dumb questions, just dumb answers, I think over the years I have done both ,haha

QUOTE
"Skyline GTR Front Quaife ATB Helical LSD differential automatically biases the torque away from the spinning wheel across the axle, to a constantly varying degree, and never locks"

I do not think I have seen a front wheel on a R34GTR in the air, well not while the rest of the car was on the road 

They never mention a wheel in the air in the promotional ads, so hard to find out some of the answers, THANKS again
Pete


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Regardless of if you can achieve it or not, you are right, tapping the brake whilst a wheel is in the air will transfer five times the braking torque you've applied to the wheel that is on the road.


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Mate, good to get real answers that are informative.
Just talking to a bloke that uses the Quaife and he has no problem with it on the track and loves the way he can boot it and the front justs seems to pull you around the twisty stuff ( not his exact words).


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Any upgraded front diff yet? - R35 GT-R - Nissan GT-R Heritage
ehyman shares some about the Quaife. some issues currently in diag too.


----------

